# BestCob® Corn Cob Pellets for AMNPS!!



## pops6927

Finally got to a Tractor Supply and replenished my supply of corn cob pellets!













bestcob.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Sep 20, 2013






The description states:

"Made from 100% All Natural Corn Cob Bedding, manufactured from the lightweight, most absorbent parts of the cobs.

No Additives or Chemicals added to our product"
This is the same stuff Todd sent me and it is hard to start, but once going it works well and gives that sweet corncob aroma!  I sprinkle some wood pellets on top to make it get going better.  Many Tractor Supplies will deny having it unless you specify it by it's name and/or item sku number:  5075571 - they look it up and find they do have it!  My wife and I want to the Tractor Supply in Benbrook, the clerk denied having it, she looked it up and they had 7 bags out back and 0 on the shelf, lol!  (I know the feeling... done it myself!).

Going to put it in empty coffee cans I've been saving up to store it, then will pour some into a ziploc and microwave it a bit to dry it before using it.













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 20, 2013






Well, better get pouring!













003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 20, 2013






Filled up 10 containers, approx. 4 lbs apiece (40 lb bag, minus what I spilled between them, but...!).


----------



## davidhef88

looks like you have enough cans to get another bag.


----------



## mr t 59874

Good find on the pellets Pop's, will check them out in my area, thanks.

As I am always in search for a distinct flavor, I will also see if the used ones can be purchased. Do you think they would have to be dried in the microwave. I would imagine so.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## smoking b

003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 20, 2013






Looks like you got your stash replenished nicely Pops! Those are the same corn cob pellets I use - I mix roughly 10% oak pellets with them & they burn pretty good that way.


----------



## pops6927

i did some longhorn cheddar cheese today and heated the pellets up (after being stored out on the back porch with plenty of rain) in the microwave for 1 minute and they lit right up and burned great!  See this post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151214/longhorn-cheddar-smoke


----------



## mneeley490

The last time I smoked bacon, I used a 60/40 blend of cherry and corn cob. That was a great combination! No place to buy corn cob pellets in bulk out here, so I'll continue to buy from Todd.


----------



## pork dork

This is very cool because it's something I've heard and was really wanting to try. Now I know the SKU # 505571 and it's called Best Cobb premium horse bedding. Thumbs Up


----------



## inkjunkie

No Tractor Supply local. Wonder if I can find it online?


----------



## inkjunkie

I see Todd sells it, would like to get a bigger bag.


----------



## mneeley490

I'd like to buy in quantity also, as that is mainly what I use for bacon. But the shipping cost would be a killer on a 40 lb. bag. Too bad Amazon doesn't sell it.


----------



## pops6927

wash.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 21, 2015






This would be the closest.  You may want to call the store and see if by any chance one of their vendors going your way could drop off a couple bags nearer to you as a favor.  A couple bags should last you a year or more.


----------



## inkjunkie

Pops6927 said:


> wash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pops6927
> __ Jan 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be the closest.  You may want to call the store and see if by any chance one of their vendors going your way could drop off a couple bags nearer to you as a favor.  A couple bags should last you a year or more.


Thanks for the info, we have a friend that teaches at a college down that way, will ask SuSan if she could do us a small favor. My wife went to a quilting class down in that area last year and has mentioned going to  a quilting shop she was in so we may makeep the trip after winter is over. Was in a local farmer/rancher supply store yesterday,  they have Corn cob bedding material, can't help but wonder if it is the same stuff. Perhaps I can get the contents of it and have you compare it to what you're using?


----------



## mneeley490

Pops6927 said:


> wash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pops6927
> __ Jan 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be the closest.  You may want to call the store and see if by any chance one of their vendors going your way could drop off a couple bags nearer to you as a favor.  A couple bags should last you a year or more.


That is indeed closer than states away. About 50 miles from me, so still not a casual drive. But my inlaws live close by. I'll see if I can talk my son-in-law into picking me up a couple bags. I know he enjoys the bacon!


----------



## inkjunkie

Just realized you said Puyallup, first I read it I thought Pullman was mentioned.


----------



## hoity toit

they do have it online.


----------



## pork dork

Yes but how much isThe shipping going to cost to Napa CA? :grilling_smilie:


----------



## mneeley490

Hoity Toit said:


> they do have it online.


I see it on the website, but as an in-store pickup only.


----------



## mummel

40 lbs for $9?  Thats insane.  How do these smoke?  Taste?


----------



## mneeley490

I use a 2/1 combination of corn cob and cherry pellets in my bacon. Everyone that's tried it, says they love it.


----------



## mummel

Can you take a close up pic?  Im really curious about these now :)


----------



## mneeley490

mummel said:


> Can you take a close up pic?  Im really curious about these now :)


I'll take a pic when I get home tonight. They look like regular pellets, but are smaller and crumbly. Still burn just fine.


----------



## mummel

What do they smell/taste like vs say hickory?


----------



## hoity toit

Pork Dork said:


> Yes but how much isThe shipping going to cost to Napa CA?


o., i didnt think about that...


----------



## mneeley490

mummel said:


> What do they smell/taste like vs say hickory?


Very sweet smoke. Smells like roasting corn. Doesn't have the "tang" of hickory. They can be used alone (there are a couple of mail order places in Vermont that sell cob-smoked ham and bacon), or in a combination. I use it with cherry (another fairly sweet smoke) to get that good mahogany color on my bacon.


----------



## mummel

I'm going to buy some to check it out.


----------



## mummel

Says $9.99 for me.  OUTRAGEOUS!! HAHAHAHA.


----------



## mummel

But I dont know.  I know there is no "food grade" pellet out there, but I doubt that if animals are going to dump on it, the manufacturer is taking care of what chemicals accidentally get into the pelllets.  I dont know.


----------



## mneeley490

It's up to you. But there are many folks here who use it.


----------



## tropics

Pops Thanks for the lead, I picked up a bag on my way home from Ga. $9.99 

Richie


----------



## hoity toit

Mr T 59874 said:


> Good find on the pellets Pop's, will check them out in my area, thanks.
> 
> As I am always in search for a distinct flavor, I will also see if the used ones can be purchased. Do you think they would have to be dried in the microwave. I would imagine so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Tom


They do soak up moisture easily. They burn extremely well when they are dry. I use them on bacon.


----------



## tropics

Hoity Toit said:


> They do soak up moisture easily. They burn extremely well when they are dry. I use them on bacon.


I did a tray of them,during the week to reseason my smoker.Had them in the CC took a long time to get them dry that way.This morning I nuked a half tray.Lit it at 8:30 in the mailbox and it is pumping TBS.

Richie


----------



## hoity toit

tropics said:


> I did a tray of them,during the week to reseason my smoker.Had them in the CC took a long time to get them dry that way.This morning I nuked a half tray.Lit it at 8:30 in the mailbox and it is pumping TBS.
> 
> Richie


I burn em sometimes just to have the smoke smell around the patio...haha


----------



## doubles shooter

I'm sold on trying them. For ten dollars, it's worth the 8 mile drive to pick up a bag. My wife was just looking at my stash of different pellets asking why I need so much. She doesn't know about the shipment on the truck coming today from Todd. What's another 40 pounds anyway
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/best-cob-premium-horse-bedding


----------



## mneeley490

I had an in-law pick me up a 40 lb. bag at a store 60 miles from me. Right after that, a new store opened about 15 miles away. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This bag should last me at least 2 years, maybe 3.


----------



## pork dork

McNeeley,
Not sure what you're smoking on but am I wrong in assuming that it can be mixed in with the other pellets when using a pellet smoker or am I wrong?
PS
I'm a newbie so I'm willing to be wrong. :sausage:


----------



## mneeley490

If you're talking about a pellet pooper like a Traeger, that I don't have any experience with.  Perhaps someone who does can chime in?

 I use an AMNPS to burn the pellets inside my MES30, and fridge conversion electric smokers. Any combination can be used in an AMNPS.


----------



## venture

If anyone hasn't tried corn cobs, I highly recommend it.  Nice sweet smoke.

Reminds me of my aunt cooking on the corn cob fired range... way back when.  Actually a separate building to store corn cobs. Not open like this crib.  Covered hole in the roof to fill the building with cobs from an elevator:







Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Sven Svensson

It’s been 8 years since Pops started this intriguing post on corn cob pellets and almost 6 years since Venture made the last comment. I’m not sure what got me on this but one of you made a comment recently that led me to this thread. I spent the morning trying to convince my local TSC manager that they had these pellets only to be told that she was too busy to look. Haha! So, I went home and ordered them online for curbside pickup. I tried twice and both orders were canceled. This was even after a very apologetic sales associate apologized for her apathetic manager and that she was sure they had them.

Not one to be outdone I ordered a bag from the next nearest TSC store 20 miles away. My order was accepted and they even put it in my van. She did ask if I owned a horse which then led to a conversation about pellet smokers and bacon. I love talking about bacon. It was an interesting day.

I grew up on a farm in Minnesota and we always grew corn. I have never heard of using cobs to cook. I’ve heard jokes about them being used as emergency toilet paper but never as fuel for food. We did have a few of those old open-air corn cribs but I just remember the corn being taken away, never husked.  There are some old Scandinavian cooking traditions I will never pass on to my kids, such as Lutefisk, so maybe my grandparents decided they would bury the corn cob tradition in favor of modern electric ovens. I’d rather they had buried the Lutefisk.

I just pulled a mutilated Costco boneless pork shoulder out of Pop’s brine. They really hacked it up but it looked nice in the package. It’s been in soaking for 2 weeks. I have no idea if I will like corn cob smoke but it sounds like a lot of you folks use it. At ten bucks for a 40 lb bag and a mutilated shoulder, why not try it?

I stuffed the shoulder into a stocking and tomorrow it will become pulled ham. I figured I’d start with that as I have 30 lbs of pork belly finishing a dry cure in another day or so. I’d love to hear what some of you for ratios and wood mixes. I picked up some plum pellets but I also saw someone using cherry for the color. Or maybe I should use straight up corn cob? I’ll be cooking on a Yoder pellet grill. The pellets look as dry as any hardwood pellet I’ve used. I look forward to your advice.


----------



## tropics

Sven Svensson said:


> It’s been 8 years since Pops started this intriguing post on corn cob pellets and almost 6 years since Venture made the last comment. I’m not sure what got me on this but one of you made a comment recently that led me to this thread. I spent the morning trying to convince my local TSC manager that they had these pellets only to be told that she was too busy to look. Haha! So, I went home and ordered them online for curbside pickup. I tried twice and both orders were canceled. This was even after a very apologetic sales associate apologized for her apathetic manager and that she was sure they had them.
> 
> Not one to be outdone I ordered a bag from the next nearest TSC store 20 miles away. My order was accepted and they even put it in my van. She did ask if I owned a horse which then led to a conversation about pellet smokers and bacon. I love talking about bacon. It was an interesting day.
> 
> I grew up on a farm in Minnesota and we always grew corn. I have never heard of using cobs to cook. I’ve heard jokes about them being used as emergency toilet paper but never as fuel for food. We did have a few of those old open-air corn cribs but I just remember the corn being taken away, never husked.  There are some old Scandinavian cooking traditions I will never pass on to my kids, such as Lutefisk, so maybe my grandparents decided they would bury the corn cob tradition in favor of modern electric ovens. I’d rather they had buried the Lutefisk.
> 
> I just pulled a mutilated Costco boneless pork shoulder out of Pop’s brine. They really hacked it up but it looked nice in the package. It’s been in soaking for 2 weeks. I have no idea if I will like corn cob smoke but it sounds like a lot of you folks use it. At ten bucks for a 40 lb bag and a mutilated shoulder, why not try it?
> 
> I stuffed the shoulder into a stocking and tomorrow it will become pulled ham. I figured I’d start with that as I have 30 lbs of pork belly finishing a dry cure in another day or so. I’d love to hear what some of you for ratios and wood mixes. I picked up some plum pellets but I also saw someone using cherry for the color. Or maybe I should use straight up corn cob? I’ll be cooking on a Yoder pellet grill. The pellets look as dry as any hardwood pellet I’ve used. I look forward to your advice.
> 
> View attachment 520413


I use the cob pellets straight most times. Your in for a treat with that ham post it up.
Ric hie 
Happy New Year


----------



## chopsaw

I haven't used the cobb pellets yet , but I think I can get some close by and need to take a look . I might not have your patience though . 
I've been using Beech pellets for hams and bacon . I mix in some mesquite and cherry for color . 
Like Richie said , post it up .


----------



## zwiller

Swear I posted here...  Uncle was corn farmer and cobs were used to start his fireplace.  Pretty much all farmers in my area farmed corn and used them too.  The smell immediately takes me back.  I never heard until recently that apparently cob is used for smoking hams and bacon in Vermont.  In any event, a combination of nostalgia, cost, and uniqueness, I was drawn to them and I can also get as much as I want less than a mile away.  I ran it a looong time and liked it but nowadays I much prefer it in a blend which gives things a very old fashioned result.   IMO perfect for old school bacon or ham.  I found they were easier to light than hardwood and burned a bit faster too.  Consider this when using a pellet grill.  I am forever in debt of Pops for researching and posting about cob.


----------



## mneeley490

Yep, Pops got me started on them, and now that's all I use for bacon and ham. I usually go with a 70/30 ratio of cob to cherry, but I'm thinking next time I'll try peach and see what happens.


----------



## mneeley490

Sven Svensson said:


> I just pulled a mutilated Costco boneless pork shoulder out of Pop’s brine. They really hacked it up but it looked nice in the package. It’s been in soaking for 2 weeks. I have no idea if I will like corn cob smoke but it sounds like a lot of you folks use it. At ten bucks for a 40 lb bag and a mutilated shoulder, why not try it?


Sven, I hear you on those Costco boneless. They look like Lizzy Borden went to town on them. That's why I debone myself.


----------

